# Is there a site to look up snowfall history?



## plow problems16 (Feb 22, 2012)

Trying to put together my hours but I am trying to find a site that allows you to view total snowfall by date... I am in the boston area. Tried googling but couldnt find anything useful. Thanks!


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

I THINK accuweather.com or should be able to pull records from your local metro airport or your closet NOAA site


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

Depending on what you mean by living in a northeast location, could this help
http://climate.weatheroffice.gc.ca/...tionID=5415&cmdB1=Go&Month=11&Year=2012&Day=7

If your in northeast Canada change your location, input the time period you are looking for , AND VOILA> Badabing badaBOOMtymusic


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Noaa website in bottom corner, if you search on here I posted a link while back for someone else.


----------

